# Monarch Gorgo Test Shot Parts Arrived-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

China screwed up a tad, I have 2 right body halves, Scott has 2 left ones, he will be sending the left side.

The quality of theis kit is amazing, the styrene is high grade, feels like styrene.

The detail is great, lots of parts, especially the base.

I will start washing the parts in mild dish soap solution, the dry fit the kit.

The pics arent the best, but they give you an idea, how great this kit is.

Happy Gawking


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

more pics




























THE END


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey YOU GIMME THAT!! :lol: I love the color! Just like the original Aurora Godzilla !!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very Cool, Buzz!!! Looking forward to seeing your wip!! - Denis


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

buzzconroy said:


> China screwed up a tad, I have 2 right body halves, Scott has 2 left ones, he will be sending the left side.



Again? Same thing they did with Yasutoshi & my copies of the Sinbad kit. Since they obviously have trouble telling left from right, maybe Scott needs to tell them to just leave ALL of the parts on the sprues.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dig the colour.....and the parts!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott had mentioned the kit will be molded in 2 colors, One color is what you see in the pics, the other, well he didnt mention it lol.

randy


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow! Great detail. I'm looking forward to seeing your WiP.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Scott, when does this puppy come OUT?????????? He looks GREAT!::
I gotta get me one to build and one to store! :woohoo: Can't wait for this one!

So now I'm going to buy the DVD! SWEET! got to have something to watch as I put him together ya know!:tongue:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Randy that detail looks pretty impressive :thumbsup:
WIPs PLEASE!!!
Mcdee::thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like a FUN kit for sure! 

Could the "other" color be..........GLOW????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

oh SNAP! :woohoo:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool!! :thumbsup: Thanks for posting the pics Randy. Since this plastic is very close to the color of the longbox Aurora Godzilla kit, I'd hazzard a guess the other color might be a metallic green like they used for the Glow Godzilla kit.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Awesome love that color Magenta Thanks Randy! 


Robert.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Finally getting to see one of the kits we have awaited for so long. Leave it to the Chinese to pack it wrong. Could you imagine thousands of these with two of the same halves in the box? What a disaster that would be. So we've got another few days now until you start your build then. But it will be fun when you do. Keep us posted. Looks good so far.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Kit is looking awsome! - pitty about the parts mix-up! - can't wait for the WIP to start!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Updates-Scott has mailed the left body half, will be here on tommorrow.

Did a dry fit run on buildingds last night, so far the fit is snug, will add pics when sub assemblies are glued, I now use styrene cement (Tamiya) I had used CA glue in the past, very brittle, not a strong bond, especially when mailing a built up.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy looking forward to seeing this Gorgo builtup by you as it will be a :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> Randy looking forward to seeing this Gorgo builtup by you as it will be a :thumbsup:


Thanks Dan and everyone.

Randy


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Gawking I am! Looks awesome, cant wait for your build up Randy!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, I so want this sucker badly. Looking forward to the WIP, too.

Sean


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You are AWESOME posting these pics for us to see! :thumbsup:

Thanks Randy and I'm looking forward to the colorful paintjob you do on this as well!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I'll add my voice to the chorus praising the original Godzilla purple parts. WOOT!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> Scott has mailed the left body half, will be here on tommorrow.


OK! It's tomorrow. Where is it?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> OK! It's tomorrow. Where is it?


The part did arrived on Friday, gluing the kit together now.

randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

You who are about to build; we salute you! :thumbsup:


----------



## ninjrk (Aug 23, 2002)

Any idea on how tall the kit is supposed to be?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ninjrk said:


> Any idea on how tall the kit is supposed to be?


Probably 1/8 like the Nossy and Sinbad


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Same scale as the Aurora Godzilla, I think...am I right, Wolfie?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

ninjrk said:


> Any idea on how tall the kit is supposed to be?


If you *CLICK HERE* you will have your answer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

wolfman66 said:


> Probably 1/8 like the Nossy and Sinbad


So, let's see, a 1/8 scale 50-foot monster would be... 6 feet, 3 inches tall.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> So, let's see, a 1/8 scale 50-foot monster would be... 6 feet, 3 inches tall.


Hmmmm....gonna need a bigger shelf....
Mcdee


----------



## ninjrk (Aug 23, 2002)

Cool, thanks! Matt


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm....gonna need a bigger shelf....
> Mcdee


shelf smelf...he's taking over the guest room!


----------

